# The Walking Dead



## dhump4free (Oct 22, 2012)

Anyone else watch the show and think that the third season has been awesome so far?


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 22, 2012)

yes and yes


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2012)

I still want Carl to die.


----------



## Chris07 (Oct 22, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I still want Carl to die.



Thank you. At first I learned to excuse his reckless behavior because he was a "kid"....but as the series progresses I've come to realize that this "kid" is more of a liability than an asset. He's bound to do something stupid and put himself in a bad situation. I bet his actions lead to another one or two deaths.


----------



## dhump4free (Oct 22, 2012)

Chris07 said:


> Thank you. At first I learned to excuse his reckless behavior because he was a "kid"....but as the series progresses I've come to realize that this "kid" is more of a liability than an asset. He's bound to do something stupid and put himself in a bad situation. I bet his actions lead to another one or two deaths.



When they were on the farm I wished his death every episode because the only thing he would do was cause problems. In this season I'm giving him a break (so far) since he seems to have grown up rather quickly.

How about that hack job Rick did on Hershel? Another EMT buddy and I had a pretty good debate about how much time it would take before the "toxin" got from the entry wound to his heart and circulate around his body.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 22, 2012)

dhump4free said:


> When they were on the farm I wished his death every episode because the only thing he would do was cause problems. In this season I'm giving him a break (so far) since he seems to have grown up rather quickly.
> 
> How about that hack job Rick did on Hershel? Another EMT buddy and I had a pretty good debate about how much time it would take before the "toxin" got from the entry wound to his heart and circulate around his body.



haha, I'm pretty sure if he had taken another 30 second befor chopping off the leg, hershel would've turned.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2012)

Chris07 said:


> Thank you. At first I learned to excuse his reckless behavior because he was a "kid"....but as the series progresses I've come to realize that this "kid" is more of a liability than an asset. He's bound to do something stupid and put himself in a bad situation. I bet his actions lead to another one or two deaths.




Second half of last season: "Carl, stay in the house." [15 minutes later] "WHAR CARL WHAR!?!" 



dhump4free said:


> When they were on the farm I wished his death  every episode because the only thing he would do was cause problems. In  this season I'm giving him a break (so far) since he seems to have grown  up rather quickly.
> 
> How about that hack job Rick did on Hershel? Another EMT buddy and I had  a pretty good debate about how much time it would take before the  "toxin" got from the entry wound to his heart and circulate around his  body.




The problem is that he's still doing stupid things. The entire 



Spoiler



"Here's some medical supplies I went and found to fix the old guy who got bit... but don't worry, I killed two walkers" line.


 isn't helping him very much. 

In regards to the toxin, there is no toxin. Everyone's infected, everyone with an intact brain reanimates after death. What kills people from the bite is the infection from having rotting flesh pushed into a wound, not the toxin. Oh, and the revision on that BKA is going to be hell.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 22, 2012)

I waiting for them to rip a walker out during the C section


----------



## Refino827 (Oct 22, 2012)

I love walking dead, it's got to be one of the best zombie themed programs I've ever watched. I do agree on the Carl bit, he's always going off doing something he shouldn't be. Like when he went to the swamp and agitated the walker that ended up killing dale. This season seems like it'll be more intense, and I'm stoked to see what they have in store. It's nice that Rick has become even more of a badass, it was pretty awesome 



Spoiler



seeing him put that machete through the inmates head.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 22, 2012)

Ahhh for gods sake some of us haven't seen it yet. This thread needs a spoiler warning lol


----------



## MexDefender (Oct 22, 2012)

I like it but season 2 was awful, too much drama/zombie violence that gets in the way of progressing the story even further. 

I'm hopeful for season 3 and so far its not doing anything bad but soon it will hit the same rut like season 2 and I'll probably give up.


----------



## dhump4free (Oct 22, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Second half of last season: "Carl, stay in the house." [15 minutes later] "WHAR CARL WHAR!?!".





MexDefender said:


> I like it but season 2 was awful, too much drama/zombie violence that gets in the way of progressing the story even further.










JPINFV said:


> In regards to the toxin, there is no toxin. Everyone's infected, everyone with an intact brain reanimates after death. What kills people from the bite is the infection from having rotting flesh pushed into a wound, not the toxin. Oh, and the revision on that BKA is going to be hell.



I've never heard it explained like that before and it makes perfect sense.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2012)

Rick was told that by the guy at the CDC near the end of season 1 (we see the CDC guy whispering to Rick, but not the actual words) and told everyone sometime (don't remember when exactly) during season 2.


----------



## Youngin (Oct 22, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Rick was told that by the guy at the CDC near the end of season 1 (we see the CDC guy whispering to Rick, but not the actual words) and told everyone sometime (don't remember when exactly) during season 2.



I think it was the finale of Season 2.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2012)

Andrew said:


> I think it was the finale of Season 2.




That's right... at the camp fire after escaping from the farm.


----------



## Youngin (Oct 22, 2012)

SPOILER ALERT







For people who have seen last night's episode, just curious...would you have given Herschel CPR? I was expecting Lori to lose her face.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2012)

Andrew said:


> SPOILER ALERT



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9o19CaOSuD8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 22, 2012)

Andrew said:


> SPOILER ALERT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope. I wouldn't have.


----------



## BassoonEMT (Oct 23, 2012)

Andrew said:


> SPOILER ALERT
> 
> 
> 
> For people who have seen last night's episode, just curious...would you have given Herschel CPR? I was expecting Lori to lose her face.



No way!  I was watching with some of my housemates, two of whom are fellow EMTs, and we were buggin out!


Carl has ALWAYS annoyed me.  He has grown quite a bit, though has much more to do.  I don't know if anybody watches "Talking Dead" but they discussed how he could grow up and either become a complete nut, or a total bad- :censored: .  But even in just the first scene of the season premiere, he's become pretty hardened and useful as an extra gun at the least.

This is by far one of my favorite shows of all time.  Definitely the highlight of my Sundays...


----------



## dhump4free (Oct 23, 2012)

Andrew said:


> [SPOILER ALERT ]For people who have seen last night's episode, just curious...would you have given Herschel CPR? I was expecting Lori to lose her face.[/SPOILER]








I would have locked the cell after stopping the bleeding and hoped for the best.


----------



## Shepard (Oct 23, 2012)

Plus... Lori was doing CPR on a mattress. A prison mattress sure but a mattress nevertheless.


----------



## EMSnick (Oct 23, 2012)

*Walking Dead>?*

I am confused on a few things.... How are they killing people who are dead? These "zombie" people move real slow, so how is anyone slow enough to ever get bitten? Sorry I've never really been able to get into this show, but the girlfriend seems to like it


----------



## MexDefender (Oct 23, 2012)

EMSnick said:


> I am confused on a few things.... How are they killing people who are dead? These "zombie" people move real slow, so how is anyone slow enough to ever get bitten? Sorry I've never really been able to get into this show, but the girlfriend seems to like it



It's really easy when they back you in a corner, overwhelm you, you do something stupid (which is what most do), you eventually get killed for any number of reasons but they are almost always plausible.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 23, 2012)

Shepard said:


> Plus... Lori was doing CPR on a mattress. A prison mattress sure but a mattress nevertheless.



She got ROSC from like 4 pumps. She was a champ


----------



## BLS Systems Limited (Oct 24, 2012)

EMSnick said:


> I am confused on a few things.... How are they killing people who are dead? These "zombie" people move real slow, so how is anyone slow enough to ever get bitten? Sorry I've never really been able to get into this show, but the girlfriend seems to like it



Apparently the show is based on a world where there have never been movies about zombies (that's why they don't call them zombies, but "walkers" instead).  My understanding is that they can't walk or run faster than what was experienced in the original "Night of the Living Dead" movie.


----------



## Refino827 (Oct 24, 2012)

EMSnick said:


> I am confused on a few things.... How are they killing people who are dead? These "zombie" people move real slow, so how is anyone slow enough to ever get bitten? Sorry I've never really been able to get into this show, but the girlfriend seems to like it



Agreed on the point of it's highly likely, it pretty much happens when you find yourself outnumbered or trapped. I like the fact that they're slow. I don't much like the '28 days later' type zombies where they are all track star athletes with no possible chance of survival unless you nail a headshot. A 300 lb fatty should not run at super speeds.


----------

